# How often to Titer



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Seger's 2 year annual check up is coming up. I titered last year and he had zero immunity to parvo for some flukey unknown reason. Revaccinated with a mlv combo. Undecided on whether to titer again to check the parvo level again. 

How often does everyone titer?


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

I personally would titer again this year, just to make sure he had immunity since he didn't last time. I titer every three years under normal circumstances.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm sure my vet will want to and I usually follow his lead. Those results last year threw both of us. We think either something happened to the vaccine or he still had his mother's immunity for some flukey reason.

With Jax, I vaccinated puppy, 1yr, titered at 4 and revaccinated at 8. She's good for the rest of her life.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

^ this was my plan, every 3yrs... advice given to me by vets and fellow dog owners. your experience Jax now concerns me. perhaps determine the need as you go along based on the results of each titer and vax schedule thereafter.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I know Fodder! I was like "holy crap! I've dragged this dog all over the northeast for training!"

If he doesn't have an immunity at this point to Parvo, he never will. Vet said some dogs don't. Rare but can happen. He thinks it was some flukey thing and he was confident he would be immunized this time.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I don't think I'll titer Gambit, I'll give him his one year annuals and then from then on rabies vax only. 

I'm nervous because Onyx is 9 and needs a rabies vaccine next week in order to be licensed. I sure wish we could legally titer for that one and if the dog is good to go, forgo that vaccination for seniors.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

TJ also had a low titre to parvo (I would have to double check which one, but I am almost positive it was parvo) at a year and so we did a two way re-vax, which was the lowest combo my vet had. I believe someone else near me had the same issue (same vet, dog is the same age as TJ). I will have to ask the vet if we are going to run titres again this year.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I do every other, but might have to this year (I did last year and everyone was still good) just because the training hall requires it for classes. Stark will be 7 years old this year so if he needs topped up on anything I will do that but it will probably be his last vaccine outside of his rabies vaccine that is required to license every 3 years (which both are due for this year) due to his age.

I will be working with our vet to see the best course of action with Zefra though since she has had a string of health issues, I do not want to place more stress on her immune system if not necessary. We will be having a lengthy discussion if she needs any vaccines this year. Unfortunatly I will have to give her the rabies vaccine this year.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> I do every other, but might have to this year (I did last year and everyone was still good) just because the training hall requires it for classes. Stark will be 7 years old this year so if he needs topped up on anything I will do that but it will probably be his last vaccine outside of his rabies vaccine that is required to license every 3 years (which both are due for this year) due to his age.
> 
> I will be working with our vet to see the best course of action with Zefra though since she has had a string of health issues, I do not want to place more stress on her immune system if not necessary. We will be having a lengthy discussion if she needs any vaccines this year. Unfortunatly I will have to give her the rabies vaccine this year.


Ugh, I know how you feel. With Bash's GI issues, I'm dreading giving him his rabies vaccine in a few months. Our vet isn't super happy about titering him for parvo/distemper this year instead of just giving him his one year booster (the office is all for titering, but their protocol is puppy shots, then one year booster, then titers after that if the client wants to go that route), but I really don't want to potentially screw him up any more. I'm really hoping his titer test comes back in an acceptable range.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I titer every 3 years but have only ever done it for rabies because I need that to get him into Canada.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

GypsyGhost said:


> Ugh, I know how you feel. With Bash's GI issues, I'm dreading giving him his rabies vaccine in a few months. Our vet isn't super happy about titering him for parvo/distemper this year instead of just giving him his one year booster (the office is all for titering, but their protocol is puppy shots, then one year booster, then titers after that if the client wants to go that route), but I really don't want to potentially screw him up any more. I'm really hoping his titer test comes back in an acceptable range.


First, how old is Bash? 1? Seger's titer was super high for distemper prior to the 1 yr combo. The only reason he got the combo was that was what they had in office. Do the titers. I think you'll be happy with them unless something flukey happened with him too.

Second, check with your state to see if they now have a rabies exemption for immune suppressed dogs.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

I bite the bullet, pay the money, and titer every year for parvo, distemper, and rabies.

It’s been interesting to see the results over the years. Both our dogs are now 8 & 9 years old, only had 1 Distemper Vac at 20 weeks old and 1 Parvo Vac at 16 weeks, has never had any more than that and have retained high antibodies throughout these years. Validates Schultz’s studies, but then again there are *some dogs* like Jax08’s which can come up “flukey”.

Our female holds such high Rabies antibodies that my vet got her a rabies exemption.


Gypsy Ghost: I can give you a list of registered Holistic Vets in your state that would probably be more opened to your wishes. As of 2013 there were 18 states that did exemptions. Find them here: 

States Allowing Medical Exemptions for Rabies Vaccination | Truth4Dogs 

*AL, CA, CO, CT, FL, IL, MA, ME, MD, NH, NJ, NV, NY, PA, OR, VT, VA, WI*


In case anyone is interested, here is Dr. Ron Schultz's (Vaccine Research) study results:
*Minimum Duration of Immunity for Canine Vaccines:*
Distemper- 7 years by challenge/15 years by serology
Parvovirus – 7 years by challenge/ 7 years by serology
Adenovirus – 7 years by challenge/ 9 years by serology
Canine rabies – 3 years by challenge/ 7 years by serology

Moms


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

The money really isn't a concern. It doesn't cost that much to titer.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Jax08- Bash is 15 months old. We are definitely titering him, even though it's not what the vet normally does.

Moms- I'll have to look into the rabies exemption more. Our state does accept them.


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

Because I have to kennel Phoenix on occasions, I titer yearly as per the kennel's policy. We had flukey results that started two years ago. Titered in 2014 and his distemper came back low. I ended up getting him a booster after a LONG discussion with the kennel and my vet. Titered this past year and his distemper was even LOWER than the year before. My vet said no way he was giving Phoenix the booster again and said he would write a letter/certification for the kennel. Even the kennel said in no way would they recommend another booster and took the certification. Phoenix turns 10 in April and no matter what the results from the titers, he will not be getting any more boosters or rabies vax. Lucky for me, the kennel and my vet are on board. However, I still will be doing the internasal for kennel cough if I end up needing to kennel him.


----------

